# compiling source highlight error



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

using 11.0-RC1 during a compile of weechat with source hightlight  I have this error:

```
===>  source-highlight-3.1.6_2 depends on file: /usr/local/etc/bash_completion - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/source-highlight
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/source-highlight
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/irc/weechat
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/irc/weechat
```
I already have compiled and installed bash without errors. Any ideas?

in make config I had "Install Programmable Completetions for BASH.

I am going to download and try on 11 r2 today.
nedry


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2016)

You need to have shells/bash-completion. But this should be installed automatically:

```
BASH_RUN_DEPENDS=       ${LOCALBASE}/etc/bash_completion:shells/bash-completion
BASH_CONFIGURE_WITH=    --with-bash-completion
```


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 25, 2016)

shells/bash-completion never installs /usr/local/etc/bash_completion. My guess is nobody installed textproc/source-highlight with the BASH option on in a while.

nedry, can you try turning the BASH option off `make -C /usr/ports/textproc/source-highlight config` and then try to recompile weechat?

Or try with this patch applied to textproc/source-highlight:

```
Index: Makefile
===================================================================
--- Makefile	(revision 420537)
+++ Makefile	(working copy)
@@ -28,7 +28,7 @@
 
 BROKEN_sparc64=	Does not compile with GCC 4.2
 
-BASH_RUN_DEPENDS=	${LOCALBASE}/etc/bash_completion:shells/bash-completion
+BASH_RUN_DEPENDS=	bash-completion>0:shells/bash-completion
 BASH_CONFIGURE_WITH=	--with-bash-completion
 
 OPTIONS_SUB=	yes
```


----------



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

tobik said:


> shells/bash-completion never installs /usr/local/etc/bash_completion. My guess is nobody installed textproc/source-highlight with the BASH option on in a while.
> 
> nedry, can you try turning the BASH option off `make -C /usr/ports/textproc/source-highlight config` and then try to recompile weechat?
> 
> ...


----------



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

I have done a make config and turned off bash shell completions and recompiled source-highlight, it compiled and installed ok, just doing a recompile of weechat hopefully will be ok 
nedry


----------



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

all good weechat compiled fine 
nedry


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 25, 2016)

nedry said:


> all good weechat compiled fine
> nedry


Great!  I've also submitted a patch for textproc/source-highlight: PR 212154


----------



## nedry (Aug 25, 2016)

cool


----------

